# Sunday Model C or Liquid Feedback



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

I've been thinking about going back to a BMX style bike from my current STP. Being that I am 6'2"+ and weighing 225 lbs I've narrowed it down to these two options. Anyone near Hunterdon County NJ with either of these bikes? I sure would like to ride each to see what feels better. Any other advice, etc would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

JayMac said:


> I've been thinking about going back to a BMX style bike from my current STP. Being that I am 6'2"+ and weighing 225 lbs I've narrowed it down to these two options. Anyone near Hunterdon County NJ with either of these bikes? I sure would like to ride each to see what feels better. Any other advice, etc would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


They're both rad bikes. The Sunday comes in different versions. The aftermarket Model C is all-chromoly. However, the complete "AM" one isn't. The Wave C 24" is aftermarket only. There is a 21.25"tt or 22"tt version.

The Liquid is awesome. Read through this thread. However, last I heard they're not making any more (and haven't made any since 2010/11??)

my liquid bike


----------



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

I was wondering why my emails to liquid went unanswered. Do I really need to be concerned about the frame not being all cromo? My current 26" dirt jumper is aluminum and I've had no issues.

Thanks


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Have you looked at the stolen saint xlt? I'm also wanting to get a 24" bike and seems like a good price for a full cromo setup. I'm just not sure of its quality as I've never owned a Stolen brand bike. Any opinions on the xlt saint?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

fuenstock said:


> Have you looked at the stolen saint xlt? I'm also wanting to get a 24" bike and seems like a good price for a full cromo setup. I'm just not sure of its quality as I've never owned a Stolen brand bike. Any opinions on the xlt saint?


No matter what you throw at any full cromo modern BMX bike, you will not break it. They are so bombproof nowadays, you really can't go wrong. Unless you're doing 10ft. drops to flat or doing huge stair gaps, that bike will survive a nuclear blast. Stolen is a very reputable brand, alongside with any of the small brands like Subrosa (my personal favorite), Shadow, Bone Deth, Cult, etc.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of DJ bikes - simply because I like freestyle riding. I like having four pegs, two brakes and a gyro. That way, I can opt to ride street, park and flatland. I'd love to upgrade my 24" with a free coaster. I rock one on my 20" - have been since 1989 when we had to build our own freecoasters out of a gutted coaster brake - and find it indispensable for a lot of tricks I like to do (anything rolling backwards).


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dion said:


> . . .
> Personally, I'm not a huge fan of DJ bikes - simply because I like freestyle riding. I like having four pegs, two brakes and a gyro. That way, I can opt to ride street, park and flatland. I'd love to upgrade my 24" with a free coaster. I rock one on my 20" - have been since 1989 when we had to build our own freecoasters out of a gutted coaster brake - and find it indispensable for a lot of tricks I like to do (anything rolling backwards).


i have a KHE freecoaster on my flatland 24".



















but i love 26" DJ for dirt.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> i have a KHE freecoaster on my flatland 24".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! I love your flatland frame. Here's mine, although I'm this close to getting the new Subrosa DTT.










Sent from CouchPad via Outer Space


----------

